#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Fundação x Torre Telecom

## TreiscBr

Prezados(as). Procuro quem possa passar de como se faz uma fundação de concreto para torre telecom autoportante, supondo uma com peso total de 20 toneladas. Tenho visto fotos aqui no portal e no google, mas, ninguém diz o peso da torre, dizem quanto metros tem de altura e, que as fotos das etapas de fundações não mostram medidas, alguns comentários mostram medidas, porém sem apresentarem o peso da torre. Tem uma tabela aonde aponta altura x peso x fundação? Ou, alguma regra que mostra como é feita esta relação!

----------


## Bruno

> Prezados(as). Procuro quem possa passar de como se faz uma fundação de concreto para torre telecom autoportante, supondo uma com peso total de 20 toneladas. Tenho visto fotos aqui no portal e no google, mas, ninguém diz o peso da torre, dizem quanto metros tem de altura e, que as fotos das etapas de fundações não mostram medidas, alguns comentários mostram medidas, porém sem apresentarem o peso da torre. Tem uma tabela aonde aponta altura x peso x fundação? Ou, alguma regra que mostra como é feita esta relação!


Amigo isto somente engenheiro vai saber responder

----------


## TreiscBr

Sim, é claro. Mas, de todos que tem colocado fotos e comentários no Under, não dizem o peso da torre, quando se posta algo deveriam apontar que a fundação dele, quem mostra suas fotos ela irá suportar. O engenheiro civil quem projeta a fundação, mas, ele não vai no local e instala a torre, muitas vezes ou a maioria fazem o buraco, a fundação seguindo um padrão, tal, assim se sabem por que não apresentam a tabela deles, ou dizem a relação da torre dele, quando o engenheiro civil, o mecânico, o elétrico, o de telecomunicações fazem os projetos, mas, na real, no local os que fazem as obras seguem outras regras, que se somam aos projetos dos engenheiros, não é sempre, devido que existem fabricantes que adquiriram experiências. Por que não apresentar a relação, é medo, ou falta de segurança, por que podem serem interpelados que a relação deles não atendem o projeto feito pelos engenheiros!!!!!!

----------


## Bruno

> Sim, é claro. Mas, de todos que tem colocado fotos e comentários no Under, não dizem o peso da torre, quando se posta algo deveriam apontar que a fundação dele, quem mostra suas fotos ela irá suportar. O engenheiro civil quem projeta a fundação, mas, ele não vai no local e instala a torre, muitas vezes ou a maioria fazem o buraco, a fundação seguindo um padrão, tal, assim se sabem por que não apresentam a tabela deles, ou dizem a relação da torre dele, quando o engenheiro civil, o mecânico, o elétrico, o de telecomunicações fazem os projetos, mas, na real, no local os que fazem as obras seguem outras regras, que se somam aos projetos dos engenheiros, não é sempre, devido que existem fabricantes que adquiriram experiências. Por que não apresentar a relação, é medo, ou falta de segurança, por que podem serem interpelados que a relação deles não atendem o projeto feito pelos engenheiros!!!!!!



sim
o pessoal não posta não
e ja vi mego fazendo base pra auto portante com 10 tonelada de aço fazendo broca com 10 metros, sendo que não tinha pego nada de solido a torre simplesmente ficou suspensa na terra não foi até o cascalho 
ja vi uma empresa que cavou mais de 30 metros até encontrar rocha

----------


## sphreak

E medo sim amigo.... Isso ai depende de ART... Ja imaginou levantar uma torre dessas de 20T perto de uma escola, hospital, creche e esse trem cai e mata um monte de criancinhas? Quem vai pro ferro? O engenheiro que fez o cálculo!!!

Essa conta pra sapata de fundação tem inúmeras variáveis: Composição do solo, densidade do solo, peso da torre, ventos médios no local e o torque exercido sobre a base induzidos pelo arrasto da estrutura, oscilação da crosta terreste ocasionados por eventos geológicos frequentes no local de implantação. ... As vezes conforme o terreno é necessário uma sapata mais larga do que profunda... As vezes o terreno é rocha pura e só é necessario sapatas para os pés da torre... Implantar uma torre no litoral é diferente de implantar no meio do continente em terreno basáltico. ...

Muitas variáveis....

----------


## rubem

Um detalhe: Se você tem as medidas e bitolas, dá pra calcular o peso.

Se no total usou DIGAMOS 60m de tubos 1" chapa 16 e 400m de ferro redondo 7/16" é só pegar o peso por metro corrido desse material e somar. 

(No exemplo irreal/chutado 60*1,1kg = 66kg + 400*0,759=303kg, soma 369kg. Provavelmente mais 5kg em eletrôdos, 5kg em tinta, e 3kg em parafusos, porcas e arruelas na junção dos módulos, dependendo do projeto. 382kg ao todo, num chute sem nem olhar pra nenhum projeto, só imaginando umas medidas de cabeça e vendo o peso por metro corrido de ferro aqui: http://www.olitubos.com.br/tabelas-d...-e-aco-sp.html , e convertendo numero em mm aqui: http://www.armco.com.br/wp/wp-conten...apas_Finas.pdf )

Enfim, se tem o projeto na mão, tá fácil calcular o peso. Soma o total de cada material, pega o peso por metro e soma.

E na real esse negócio de seguir projeto ao pé da letra é coisa rara, as vezes tem projeto irreal (Feito por engenheiro que nunca saiu do bairro onde mora) com digamos tubo quadrado, ou ferro em T ou W, coisa muito mais rara (E portanto CARA) de se achar que tubo redondo, cantoneiras, ferro liso. O negócio é alterar o projeto tornando ele compatível com os produtos a venda na sua cidade/região, porque o Brasil não é um bairro de SP onde você dá um pulinho logo ali e encontra 1500 opções de material a venda, na maior parte do Brasil tem que usar o que tem no mercado local, senão vai pagar em frete o preço de outra torre.

----------


## brunozerves

Aqui na minha cidade tão exigindo até a área de tombamento com o raio maior que a altura da torre.

----------


## alextaws

Torre de 20 Toneladas?? é uma torre grande hein.

Em minha cidade pude acompanhar os trabalhos e fazer amizade com um engenheiro responsável pela construção de 2 torre da operadora TIM, uma de 84 Metros e outra de 50 Metros. Bem antes dessas torres serem construídas, foi necessário recolher amostra do solo e enviar para o laboratório, só depois dos resultados e que descreveram como deveriam serem construídas. A torre de 84m, teve segundo o engenheiro 20 metros de profundidade a base, e ao final dos 20 metros essas base ainda faziam uma espécie de curva TIPO _|, não discuti e nem o questionei, apenas tava escutando, mais no começo do ano passado a operadora reforçou a base dessa torre de 84m, fazendo entre os 3 triangulos da torre um quadrado com profundidade de quase 10 metros, concreto e aço, fiquei surpreso pra tamanha quantidade de material.

Contei essa história porque concordo com oque 1 dos amigos falou, antes de mais nada é preciso fazer uma análise do solo pra saber oque e como vai ser essa obra.

----------


## Julio Souza

Bom dia. Há o principal que é o memorial de cálculo!

----------


## TreiscBr

Não é bem, assim. Se a torre cair serão apuradas as responsabilidades, se o engenheiro fez o cálculo certo, o projeto é correto e, quem fez a fundação, que é outro engenheiro o civil, quem assina, ai o dono da torre, quem comprou os projetos dos dois engenheiros o mecânico e o civil, que fizeram o projeto para um número de antenas, já o dono da torre excedeu o número de antenas, fez uma fundação fora do projeto do engenheiro civil, também não fez de acordo com o projeto do engenheiro mecânico, meu caro, quem vai levar ferro é o dono da torre, por que no papel é provado por engenheiros na prática fez tudo meia boca, os engenheiros serão isentados de culpas.

----------


## TreiscBr

A maioria das torres no Brasil não tem documentos, não tem memórias de cálculos, por que o valor é de uma torre, assim pagar um valor de uma torre, ninguém quer, mas o cara que fabrica torres ganha por torres vendidas e vende bastante, agora pagar uma memória de cálculos não quer. Assim, se a torre cair, pode ter projetos de engenheiros mecânico e civil, da estrutura metálica e da fundação, se cair a torre quem responde é o dono da torre, por que não pediu a memória de cálculos, assim meu caro já era.

----------


## TreiscBr

Tem pessoas aqui no Under-Linux que ficam de enrolação, ficam de sacanagem e isto tem bastante (!), tanto é que o classificados foi tirado por que teve dois grandões que brigaram, para não serem expulsos, acabaram com o classificados (kkkk), Braziuuu.

Tem gente boa por aqui, tem, mas tem uns que ficam de graçinha querem tirar leite de pedra, não dá não, ou o cara é sério e trabalha com profissionalismo, ou sai e vai para um bueiro que se identifica com ele, aonde lá corre tudo quanto são meias bocas.

Veja tem um cara me assediando já tem uns meses, tô só pegando o que fala de besteróis tá me infernizando quer um desenho de uma torre (!).

Ninguém vem aqui querer algo de graça, todos trabalham para viver, não trabalhar é coisa de corrupto, o que não somos, penso!

Tem preço, custa, tem documentos do CREA, que nem ir em açogue, quer levar pague primeiro, senão não leva.

Tem cara que vem aqui para ficar tirando uma na cara dos outros. 

Dizer que os engenheiros são assim, ou assado, isto não deve ser genérico, tem quem é bom, tem quem é ruim, em todos os campos tem profissionais bons e ruins, assim dizer de um, ou de outro tem que entender o caso de cada um, cada cabeça uma sentença, não é possivel discriminar uma classe de profissionais, que devido a um ruim, os demais são ruins, não é por ai.

Eu, não sei o que os moderadores fazem, por que ninguém censura os engraçadinhos e de que não tem palavras, tem uns meia dúzia de gatos pingados por aqui que ficam de coisinhas pequenas, não resolvem, não fecham e ficam tirando uma, que é isto, será que o Under-Linux virou para um time de fracos e sem compromissos (!).

Tem havido mudanças, tá ficando tudo meio estranho no Under-Linux, será que os moderadores deram de banda (!).

Fazem disto aqui um circo, aonde a gente vê um monte de palhaços e de concreto nada.

Senhores moderadores, precisam tirar os que agem sem falta de responsabilidades, pensam que isto aqui é o bordel da casa dele, com licença se assim continuar vou cair fora, isto tá virando bagunça, já de alguns que são éticos, me desculpem mas vai o desabafo aqui, para ver se alguém se liga e põe ordem, antes que virá a galinheiro.

Infelizmente, tenho que puxar as óreias dos que se acham os bons, é assim, quem sabe cai a ficha. kkkkkkkk

----------

